# My Layout



## Mbwhitmore (Apr 12, 2014)

OK Im very new to the model train hobby, Im starting to model my Amerigas store I manage in Florida.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not very experienced in modeling railroads, but I think your scene looks great. Nice parking lot, nice placement of things, good ground cover. Good job.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks very good so far, need more pics of the over all layout.

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, sure can't tell you're a beginner! :thumbsup:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

with scenes like that you are off to a great start be sure to post more as you move along with your layout


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool. It's amazing how scenery makes the layout pop. Like gunner you couldn't convince me you're a beginner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work on the parking lot and paint lines.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done. Keep it up.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

WOW! Can't wait to see what you can do with some experience!


----------

